
Tesla Autopilot tried to kill me - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrwxEX8qOxA
======
viraptor
Flagged. This is a video that was posted shortly after the first version came
out. From the tesla announcement: "Tesla requires drivers to remain engaged
and aware when Autosteer is enabled. Drivers must keep their hands on the
steering wheel."

It's not news, and it's stupid behaviour - risking both his and others' lifes

